# Asistencia con selección de parlantes



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 20, 2016)

Muy buenas días a todos los compañeros del Foro 

Está consulta empezó en el Arenero, pero decidí llevarla a su lugar correspondiente.

Estoy construyendo un amplificador de guitarra con dos TDA7294 en puente, un preamplificador stackeado de esp (recomendación del Dr. Zoidberg) y una fuente hecha con: transformador 12V+12V 10A, puente de diodos de 25A y cuatro caps electrolíticos de 4700µF 25V. Está fuente entregaría ±17V con este transformador, pero en el futuro el mismo podría cambiarse o rebobinarse para hacerlo de 15V+15V y obtener así una alimentación de ±21V, con lo cuál se le podría aumentar la potencia.

Aclarado cuál es el engendro en cuestión la consulta que me viene es con respecto a la configuración de parlantes más convenientes, ya que por algún lado del Foro vi una frase de Confucio, filósofo chino  que decía:

Amplificador bueno + Parlantes malos = Sonido malo
Amplificador malo + Parlantes buenos = Sonido aceptable

Como me interesa lograr el máximo rendimiento posible quisiera saber si me pueden asistir en la selección. Soy medio principiante y sé que la parte de elementos de salida y acústica es super importante, pero supera ampliamente mis conocimientos.

mcrven me dió una explicación respecto de la potencia, Dosme me aclaro que si son a caja abierta debían ser ampliamente más potentes para no desconarse, Ferchito me informó que a caja cerrada mejora el rendimiento y se protege más el parlante.

Según el datasheet del TDA7294 como yo lo estoy usando a ±25V la potencia máxima sería de 150W a 8Ω. No llegaré a alimentarlo tanto así que la potencia será menor, pero no estoy seguro de cuánto.  Así que decidí tomar este punto como referencia y buscar parlantes acordes a esto... aunque quizás sea una exageración, pero prefiero tenerlo previsto a curarlo.

¿Qué debería hacer? ¿Serie de dos de 4 Ω? ¿Cuántas series? ¿Paralelo de dos de 16 Ω? ¿Un solo parlante de 8 Ω? ¿QUÉ?! 

¿Si los parlantes son o de más potencia o de más diámetro se reduce la distorsión que producen?

Espero vuestros comentarios. Muchísimas gracias a todos.  ...


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 20, 2016)

Trato de ayudarte :
Una cosa es HiFi y otra instrumento , una cosa es reproducir y otra crear ..
Vaya a saber por que principio inescrutable de los musicos , el uso y costumbre para viola es 12" en caja ABIERTA ! Hacete una recorrida por casas de musica y comprobalo. 
Dentro de ellos los mas celebres ( especificamente para guitarra ) estan Eminence y Celestion . Se consiguen aqui ( creo ) si bien el precio puede no gustarte .
Al ser baffle abierto y para guitarra , NO tiene muchos graves , de modo que cualquiera de ellos aguanta la potencia . Con una guitarra y 100W te van a echar del barrio !
Y si el bolsillo no te alcanza , cualquier parlante PRO ( Peavey , American Vox ) te va a dar buenos resultados ...
Exitos ! .


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 20, 2016)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Trato de ayudarte :
> Una cosa es HiFi y otra instrumento , una cosa es reproducir y otra crear ..
> *Vaya a saber por que principio inescrutable de los musicos , el uso y costumbre para viola es 12" en caja ABIERTA !* Hacete una recorrida por casas de musica y comprobalo.
> Dentro de ellos los mas celebres ( especificamente para guitarra ) estan Eminence y Celestion . Se consiguen aqui ( creo ) si bien el precio puede no gustarte .
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu ayuda AntonioAA. Ésa es otra de las grandes interrogantes que tengo: ¿Por qué siempre es a caja abierta?  ¿Puedo hacerlo a caja cerrada? ¿O alguien conoce el motivo de la caja abierta?

¿Por qué decís que con una guitarra y 100W me echan del barrio? No es taaaaanta potencia... bah, digo yo...


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2016)

Porque para una guitarra no se necesita hacer tanto refuerzo de bajos, ademas la bocina que trae funciona perfectamente para la potencia del amplificador, sin necesitar estar en caja cerrada.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 20, 2016)

O sea que la posta sería: ¿un único parlante de rango completo, 8 ohm, 12 pulgadas, 200W?

¿Pido específico para guitarra? 

¿Y caja abierta nomás?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2016)

No se como manejen esos datos en tu país pero puedes llevarle los datos del amplificador a la tienda de electrónica, les informas que piensas usarlo como amplificador para guitarra.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 20, 2016)

Captado chicos. 

Pruebo y les cuento que onda, a ver si hay algo así en ésta ciudad (pueblo).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2016)

Compra un parlante para viola, por que la rsta en fcia viene medio tuneada para ese instrumento.
Un rango extendido puede andar pero no pretendas que suene como uno de viola.


----------



## detrakx (Mar 21, 2016)

En el mundo de la viola hay para todos los gustos, en ciertas ocasiones busque info de parlantes celestion y la respuesta que figuraba en los pelpas del fabricante era tal cual la de un parlante tradicional. Asi tambien encontre cajas fender y vox cerradas que suenan de maravillas. Si buscaria armar un ampli personalizado sin dudas elegiria un rango extendido.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 21, 2016)

Ah, bueno... me han hecho entrar en duda ahora. 

Dr. Zoidberg: ¿Qué diferencia me voy a encontrar entre rango extendido y para viola? ¿Acaso el rango extendido no cubre el rango que usa la viola y más?

detrakx: Ya me parecía que no era indispensable que la caja fuese abierta, pero ¿si refuerzo más los graves por cerrar la caja pierdo más aguados o estos no se ven afectados?


----------



## Pablo LB (Mar 21, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Compra un parlante para viola, *por que la rsta en fcia viene medio tuneada para ese instrumento.*
> Un rango extendido puede andar pero no pretendas que suene como uno de viola.



Hola, el Dr. ya te indicó el 'porque' un parlante específico para guitarra es lo más adecuado.

Respecto a la caja abierta o cerrada es cuestión de gustos, yo tengo 1x12 cerrada y les ha gustado a más de uno.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg: ¿Qué diferencia me voy a encontrar entre rango extendido y para viola? ¿Acaso el rango extendido no cubre el rango que usa la viola y más?


Depende del rango extendido que uses, pero no es necesariamente bueno que se extienda en frecuenci mas de lo que dá la viola, por que pueden salir algunos sonidos medio feos de los armónicos superiores de una guitarra.
Te paso dos link a parlantes:


El *Eminence Legend 1058*, que compré para el combo que armé para mi hijo.
Un full-range *Fostex FE208* que se le parece en tamaño y sensibilidad.
Un *parlante Peavey* para viola, también de características parecidas (no tiene la rsta en fcia).
Compará las especificaciones de cada uno y la curva de respuesta en frecuencia y te vas a dar cuenta las diferencias.

El otro problema es que cada violero es medio rayado con el tema del ampli y parlantes, y como son artistas les gusta que suene según su propia preferencia. Eso está perfecto... y es garantía que puede que no les guste el parlante que vos elijás, así que mejor pegarse a lo tradicional.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 21, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El otro problema es que cada violero es medio rayado con el tema del ampli y parlantes, y como son artistas les gusta que suene según su propia preferencia. Eso está perfecto... y es garantía que puede que no les guste el parlante que vos elijás, así que mejor pegarse a lo tradicional.



Esto expresa mas o menos lo que quise decir al principio ... los musicos son ... Musicos !!


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 21, 2016)

Bueno, ya compré el parlante...

En el empaque del mismo figuran un montón de datos que no entiendo para nada 

¿Alguien me puede dar una clase al respecto, por favor? ¿Alguno de estos datos es importante para la construcción de la caja acústica?


----------



## elucches (Mar 21, 2016)

Hola Juan,

Gibson (News-Lifestyle/Features/en-us/How-Speaker-Cabinets-Influence-Your-Guitar-Sound.aspx) tiene un artículo conciso acerca de las principales diferencias prácticas entre caja abierta y caja cerrada para guitarra.
Y Duncan (duncanamps.com /technical/speaker_cab.html) uno un poco más largo y detallado, con recomendaciones para hacerse un gabinete.

Con respecto a los datos del parlante, en este foro hay un mensaje de Dr. Zoidberg "Entendiendo los parámetros Thiele-Small en los altavoces" que explica todo muy bien.

Lo único práctico que no sé si está en los artículos de arriba es que en caja abierta se produce un cortocircuito acústico que produce 6 dB / octava de caída de la respuesta a frecuencias menores que:
c / (2 * ltotal),
donde:
- c: velocidad del sonido (344 m/s para ciertas condiciones de temperatura, presión atmosférica y humedad relativa ambiente; en sengpielaudio.com hay una calculadora en línea)
- ltotal: longitud que debe recorrer el sonido para ir desde el centro del parlante por adelante hasta el centro del parlante por atrás.
Por ej., si el parlante está en el centro del frente y la caja es cúbica, ltotal es 3 veces el lado de la caja. Y si en ese caso cada lado tiene 50 cm, en 344/(2*3*0.5)=114.7 Hz (que es casi la frecuencia del LA# de la 5ta. cuerda)  va a comenzar a caer la respuesta.

Otra cálculo práctico que puede servir es que la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante en una caja cerrada sin lana de vidrio ni nada, aumenta en proporción a la raíz cuadrada de la suma de 1 y el cociente entre el volumen equivalente a la compliancia del parlante (Vas) y el volumen de la caja:
fc = fs * sqrt(1 + Vas / Vab)
donde fc y fs son las frecuencias de resonancia del parlante con y sin caja respectivamente, y Vab es el volumen acústico de la caja cerrada.
Por ej. si ponés tu parlante, que tiene Vas=68.4 litros, en una caja (vacía) de ese mismo volumen, va a resonar en 0.707 * 54 = 76,4 Hz.
Si hay lana de vidrio u otro absorbente, sube menos porque Vab se hace mayor que el volumen de la caja vacía.

Que disfrutes de la experimentación.

Esteban


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 21, 2016)

Menudo altavoz que te compraste, cuanto te valió, en dolares?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2016)

≈ 100 Dolores U$S ?


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Mar 21, 2016)

1000 ars = 69 usd


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 22, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Bueno, ya compré el parlante...
> 
> En el empaque del mismo figuran un montón de datos que no entiendo para nada
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141523
> ¿Alguien me puede dar una clase al respecto, por favor? ¿Alguno de estos datos es importante para la construcción de la caja acústica?



Si queres aprender algo ( aca clases privadas no damos , al menos gratis )
en el foro hay 3 hilos MUY FUERTES sobre los parametros de Thiele-Small como se llaman ...

Por tu parte , no necesitas eso , sino hacerte una caja copiando alguna famosa , le pones un cartelito que diga "Marshall" y sentate a tocar ....

PD: Compraste un lindo parlante , te va a andar muy bien.


----------



## guillecba (May 2, 2016)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede dar una clase al respecto, por favor? ¿Alguno de estos datos es importante para la construcción de la caja acústica?



Hola, yo tengo esos mismos parlantes y los he puesto en cajas sintonizadas calculadas con un soft llamado WinIsd.
Si queres te paso las medidas, no se si te servirá para el uso que les vas a dar (yo las uso para escuchar música), pero las he calculado para que respondan lo mas plano y extenso en frecuencias bajas posible, sin destacar ninguna frecuencia, que es lo que se busca para tener la mayor fidelidad posible.
Si no, podes usar ese soft para calcularla según tus necesidads. Es fácil de usar, hay muchos tutoriales, podés empezar mirando éste: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/tutwinISD/tut.html
Cualquier cosa avisame.
Saludos


----------

